# Bloom report: Zephyranthes grandiflora



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I found this open today when I went to go service the 120G Mexico river biotope riparium (http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/61905-120g-mexico-river-biotope.html), the rain lily, _Zephyranthes grandiflora_.










This is a studio shot. I did not have my camera with me, so I just took the whole plant home.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Pretty flower! Nice picture too.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks very much. Here is a shot of the other rain lily that i have, _Zephyranthes macrosiphon_.










This one seems to be a more prolific bloomer than _grandiflora_. The blooms are also a deeper pink. I have had it for a couple of years and it has produced a number of offsets.


----------

